# And they say she cant jump ;)



## miniaturehorselover (Aug 15, 2013)

Normally i dont tie up Gems tail but its dragging on the ground even in a braid so i had to tie it up higher. Here was Gem flying over 2.6 ft jumps yesterday with no complications. People told me she cant even jump a foot did i prove them wrong or what?


----------



## atotton (Aug 15, 2013)

She is quite the jumper.


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks




this girl on my road said that she is a very bad jumper  dont know whats wrong with her considering she jumps find to me


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Aug 15, 2013)

She looks great to me.





Way to go Gem 

I bet the girl was trying to compare Gem to big hunters.

You can't compare them because our little ones like gem and my girl are not built the way the big hunters are.

But boy do they love to jump.

Benefit of jumping is it burns fat and builds muscle.





You are doing a great job with her.

She is looking great.


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks and yes i dont think she really knows how minis jump and how high.. she jumped it with out me doing anything besides holding on to her lead rope



she cant get enough of jumping she will keep going until she is exhausted


----------



## REO (Aug 16, 2013)

Wow! She sure CAN jump!


----------



## Danielleee (Aug 16, 2013)

Look at her go!


----------



## MiniNHF (Aug 16, 2013)

I am a retired show jumper/eventer and I had no idea minis could jump even as high as I have seen now until I saw it on youtube, I thought it was the coolest thing. I plan on doing the jumpers with my minis definitely.

She looks like she is enjoying it


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Aug 16, 2013)

Well i was practicing for a show and i maid her jump 2.6 ft hoping it was enough.. look at the pictures of people jumping at the same horse show last year and the highest they went was 1.5 ft so i know now she can clear it with no problem. I put her little leg wraps to protect her self  last time she tripped and fell but did it again right after. Might of found her a stud also


----------



## RockemSockem (Aug 18, 2013)

haha! She is awesome! Hey, my quarter horse even gives me a hard time jumping two foot six...


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Aug 19, 2013)

So does mine  she refuses every time


----------

